# Nostalgia



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)

Who remembers this from 1971?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)

Or these?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)

Such fun. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Carolg (Oct 17, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10072
> Such fun. Ha! Ha!


Especially when it bounced across floor when off balance


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 17, 2018)

1971

When there were only 3 channels and millions watched all programmes - live. And tv shut down at night.
When the pop charts mattered.
When you went for a run in the car because petrol was so cheap.
When a paperback book cost 40p
When it cost 50p to get in to the football (to stand), 5p for a programme, 8p for a pie.
When old folk got confused when we switched to new money


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2018)

And the average wage was £28 a week.

And that year marks the decline of learned arithmetic skills. Before, everyone could count in base 12 (pennies), base 20 (pounds) and occasionally base 21 (guineas). They didn’t know they were doing it, of course.

The same thing happened after metrication of weight and volume.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 17, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10071
> Or these?


We called them segs, and we bought them from Woolies. The boys thought they sounded tough clanking about with them on the bottom of their shoes, when really, thinking about it now, they were just trying to emulate the sound of us ladies’ stilletto heels!


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 17, 2018)

My mum had twin tub washing machines until some time in the 1990s I think, and was gutted when the last one went wrong and she couldn't replace it.  She now very reluctantly has an automatic but has never liked it!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2018)

eggyg said:


> We called them segs, and we bought them from Woolies. The boys thought they sounded tough clanking about with them on the bottom of their shoes, when really, thinking about it now, they were just trying to emulate the sound of us ladies’ stilletto heels!



Disagree eggy - they emulated the sound of their elders going to work on clogs, and if you walked in a particular way you could generate sparks.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 17, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Disagree eggy - they emulated the sound of their elders going to work on clogs, and if you walked in a particular way you could generate sparks.


That is exactly what Mr Eggy said, pah, don’t believe it!


----------



## Carolg (Oct 17, 2018)

eggyg said:


> We called them segs, and we bought them from Woolies. The boys thought they sounded tough clanking about with them on the bottom of their shoes, when really, thinking about it now, they were just trying to emulate the sound of us ladies’ stilletto heels!


They also made sparks on pavement and saved shoes wearing out quickly


----------



## Ljc (Oct 17, 2018)

Love this thread.
We used to have a twin tub, mum hated it , a tin bath which lived on the fence till Friday nights  we also had an Ascot,  Gran had a food safe, a washing board  a mangle and a kettle for hot water. 
The bliss of an open fire on a cold winters night, not so good in the mornings though, I had the job of cleaning it  out and laying it every morning ready for the evening.
When bbc shut down in the early evening so our parents could get us kids to bed .


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2018)

eggyg said:


> That is exactly what Mr Eggy said, pah, don’t believe it!



When I was at school the lads all used to put as many segs as possible on the soles of their shoes and the noise and sparks they generated were a badge of honour!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 17, 2018)

I got married in 1971 and certainly didn't have a washing machine, though mom had had a twintub some years after her single tub Hoover (with attached hand operated mangle) that she'd had since before I was born though she'd managed without before then.  My older sister was a very clean child, so I was a bit of a rude shock all in all !  It was a Rolls Rapide bought from an advert in the Sunday Express - much cheaper than any sort you could buy from a shop.  Lasted her decades!

Hardly ever bought our fags from a machine since we both smoked Senior Service tipped and they weren't a huge selling brand, though either of us would occasionally buy Embassy or Gold Leaf if we ran out on a night out - but the machines we used weren't the 'weathered look' ones since they'd be inside pubs or clubs, when they'd stopped selling them from behind the bar.  There was nowhere local to our house that had an outdoor machine either before or after we were married.

Because we were skint, we'd stopped 'just going for a drive' when we got engaged really, but did used to drive a lot further to pubs for a night out at weekends - country pubs being more popular than the urban sort.  I well remember one over Burntwood way having a printed sign on the bar saying 'When the carpet is full, please use the ashtrays' - because anyone with 2+ brain cells appreciated their SOH, even when it was so full it was standing room only and packed like sardines - everybody did their best to use the ashtrays anyway!

I disagree about the stilettos - even my sister had gone over to stacked heels by 1971 and the only pair of stilettos (only about 2ins whereas big sis wore 4ins for her best ones) I ever owned were the white pair that I and 2 others had when we were bridesmaids at my cousin's wedding in 1963!  Big sister's outfit that day was complemented by dark brown suede 4in stilettos with a mink trim on the front - I loathed them but they were at the cutting edge of ladies fashion at the time.  The truly annoying thing about it is, that I am the one who landed up with the bunion.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 17, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10072
> Such fun. Ha! Ha!


I had one of these it was the height of luxury !
  Carol


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)

Did any of you travel to pie eating land Wigan.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)

Even if some of you  didn’t indulge. You can still remember . 60p now.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 17, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> My mum had twin tub washing machines until some time in the 1990s I think, and was gutted when the last one went wrong and she couldn't replace it.  She now very reluctantly has an automatic but has never liked it!


That was the same with my mum.  At first she used to sit in the kitchen and watch the washing machine for the whole cycle, not believing that it would really wash and rinse all her washing properly.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 17, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Did any of you travel to pie eating land Wigan.


Never got to Wigan but both of us were and still are big Northern Soul Fans. Our local Market Hall held an all nighter once in 1978/9, midnight to 8 am. No alcohol obviously and we danced all night ( Three before Eight), I then got changed and went to work for 9am at Chelsea Girl! Brilliant night can’t do the dances now but still love the songs. Ah happy days!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Never got to Wigan but both of us were and still are big Northern Soul Fans. Our local Market Hall held an all nighter once in 1978/9, midnight to 8 am. No alcohol obviously and we danced all night ( Three before Eight), I then got changed and went to work for 9am at Chelsea Girl! Brilliant night can’t do the dances now but still love the songs. Ah happy days!


Another Northern Soul fan here!  Loved the John Newman song 'Love Me Again' and Duffy's 'Mercy' more recently  Brought back a lot of memories of the dancing!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 17, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> When there were only 3 channels and millions watched all programmes - live. And tv shut down at night.


They actually told you to go to bed!!!! And TV didn't even start till 3:45pm, no breakfast or daytime TV.  The proud announcement before programmes was "in colour".  It was over 10 years before some of that changed.
[Edit: deleted comment about what ex partner remembers of such things, being younger]


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 17, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Before, everyone could count in base 12 (pennies), base 20 (pounds) and occasionally base 21 (guineas). They didn’t know they were doing it, of course.


Would you understand this puzzle @mikeyB?  How is Halloween exactly equal to Christmas? (Actually from a story, where people were discussing the relative merits of each, and the fun people had.)


Spoiler: Answer 



31 base 8 = 25 base 10


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)

Me too northie. 
The baby powder on the floor in the John Newman video awesome.
Best not mention the other powder used at the all nighters..........


----------



## Rachel64 (Oct 17, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> My mum had twin tub washing machines until some time in the 1990s I think, and was gutted when the last one went wrong and she couldn't replace it.  She now very reluctantly has an automatic but has never liked it!


My mother-in-law has only recently (in the last year) succumbed to an automatic washing machine, she had her twin tub for years and years and years....


----------



## Elaine B-S (Oct 17, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Never got to Wigan but both of us were and still are big Northern Soul Fans. Our local Market Hall held an all nighter once in 1978/9, midnight to 8 am. No alcohol obviously and we danced all night ( Three before Eight), I then got changed and went to work for 9am at Chelsea Girl! Brilliant night can’t do the dances now but still love the songs. Ah happy days!


Chelsea girl was my favourite shop!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 17, 2018)

These homemade tanks were awesome.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2018)

I temember using one of these when I first started school...



Chalk and slate. That was 1956, mind. I loved it.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 18, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I temember using one of these when I first started school...
> 
> View attachment 10097
> 
> Chalk and slate. That was 1956, mind. I loved it.


I would have loved chalk and slate , we had pencil and books.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 18, 2018)

Funnily enough - we had those in infant school in 1955 too LOL


----------



## eggyg (Oct 18, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10089
> These homemade tanks were awesome.


Made many of them. We were easy pleased in those days!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 18, 2018)

You had no chance in our house until mom actually finished a reel of cotton and because she sewed a lot (made all our dresses and her own) she'd keep the smallest lengths in case a button or kook and eye needed restitching or somebody brought their hem down.  

Having said that the tacking thread spools made brilliant tanks in comparison with the normal size Sylko ones - as they were chunkier spools, so the result was more of an all terrain cotton reel tank!  LOL

Never any shortage of either matches or rubber bands !  (cos if you hadn't got one, you could nick a bit of shirring elastic off that spool because she'd never notice that)


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2018)

And there was always....


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 18, 2018)

Best boys toy ever made. 
Look how far it’s come.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 18, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10102
> Best boys toy ever made.
> Look how far it’s come.


What you mean best boys toy it was my favourite (even though it belonged to my brother !!!)
   Carol


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 18, 2018)

Ha! Ha! We didn’t do P.C in them days Carol.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 19, 2018)

I've still got my second spin dryer - the first one lasted about 20 years.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 19, 2018)

I bought a fridge second hand from a shop in Preston it lasted 24 years and went  back to the shop for another one and asked if I could have a discount as a regular customer !!
  Carol


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 19, 2018)

My dryer is over 60 years old.
Still going strong. Stuck in chair yet with heat pad on my stomach full of oramorph. Having a mild pancreatic episode. Ouch it still hurts. 
Will take photo when I can move .


----------

